# New Quorn Build (question)



## Mac McCaskie (Jun 17, 2019)

According to "Internet Quorn Lore" I am now a member of the "I'm building a Quorn" club since it isn't required to actually have done anything yet.  I hope I will get into the "I built a Quorn" club sooner rather than later.

Here's my question:  The book suggests using Precision Ground rods for the two base shafts and the vertical shaft where the motor/grinder is mounted (and that is just chapter one so far).  The least expensive rods I can find are from https://store.diesupplies.com/precision-marshall-drill-rod-c38.aspx, I've purchased W-1 from them recently and have been happy with what they sent me.

For now, it's between W-1 and O-1 rods (1.0" and 1.25").  Can anyone offer opinions or suggestions which of these two, or another option altogether, this amateur might go with?  I'd like to reduce corrosion if possible with out too much expense.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 17, 2019)

Initially, I discount this 'too much expensive' concept when embarking on a Quorn.
If you have little or no experience with one, start following the happy discourse between Baron and myself about DUST. You CAN use precicion ground stainless for the 1" bed bars but you might benefit with longer ones.  The vertical 1.25"  1" spiral can be ordinary mild steel but the hard job is how to cut the 1" TPI thread.
Doing the bed bars which amounts to three castings, you really need an in line boring bar and on this topic, you would be well advised to consult Geo Thomas's Model Engineers Workshop Manual---- and pay for the damned thing( I'm on my 2nd one)

The next bete noir is the spindle and as I wrote to John Baron, there is at least three variants of the 1" 'cartridge'.  The Stent ones and those for the primitive Kennet will all suffice  but my knowledge on Harpreet's? one is the square root of bugger all. I have all three on various grinders.

Doing the rotary table does suggest  Thomas's idea for his small rotary table rather than  having a quite ugly Chaddock affair( which I foolishly made)

As for ball handles which reminds me of shaking hands with an octopus, I would with hindsight and a bit more folding stuff, but Bristol clamps!

Again, my tool holder is classic  1 and 2 Morse taper and with that wonderful thing called hindsight, I'd now  settle for a decent collet set.

My views but whether I'm a member of that 'elite band'  I neither know nor care.

I wish you well

Norman


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jun 17, 2019)

You don't need to use drill rod. Sometimes it is not particularly round anyway as it is normally centreless ground, which can result in lobing.

You should be able to get precision ground mild steel (PGMS). It will be as good or better for the purpose and will cost less.
I bought some PGMS in other sizes to use for the multitude of other parts where bar-stock is used at supplied size.

I am a definite member of the club as I have fettled, sandblasted and primed all the castings, and rough machined one of the column collars.
10 years ago. Other projects have intervened and the Quorn currently lies at No 8.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jun 17, 2019)

On the corrosion question, you can get chrome plated bar. The stuff used for making hydraulic cylinder rams is not that expensive, but I don't know how accurate it is. I would not use austenitic stainless for the bed bars as I think it might be a problem with the abrasive dust.


----------



## retailer (Jun 17, 2019)

I've just finished a Quorn only a few months ago and generally went with the defaults as Prof. Chaddock intended, the two bars are precision ground MS, I appreciate you are concerned about corrosion but by the time you have finished you will see there is a reasonable amount of unprotected steel in the build so it is no worse than say a lathe bed, if you can cope with keeping corrosion off your lathe then the Quorn should not present a problem, I just cover mine with an old bath towel, it's enough to prevent condensation settling on it.

With regard to the vertical 1.25" bar I believe this is available from an Australian supplier with the spiral already cut for $AU50, http://www.hobbymechanics.com.au/quorn-cutter-grinder/  as the exchange rate goes in your favour the price would be around US$35 or so plus shipping, if I had known about this I would have just paid the $50 rather than spend a few days rigging up a geared drive on my manual mill, it might be worth an email to see if they ship overseas.

Building a Quorn is not hard if you take care, it is a long project though and at times seems like it will never end, just when it looks like you are almost finished you suddenly realise you haven't finished this or that. A word about the motor, I am using a 220Watt 240v motor that is only just powerful enough, after I mounted the motor and fitted the switch gear etc, I saw on Gumtree a small tile cutter with 375W motor for $20 these motors spin at 2800 rpm which is perfect, in addition they have a switch already mounted so no need to to wire things up just strip the motor out and mount it and you are ready to go.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 19, 2019)

I've just found  my copy of Walter B Mueller's 'A Very Much Improved' Quorn Tool and cutter grinder.

So once you have built the beast( Actually I've almost forgotten) there is futher improvement.

With wet and dry macular degeneration, reading has been almost impossible  but having been whipped in for eyeball injections things are a bit clearer.  Then a kind hospital found me a 3.5X LED magnifier to use with my bifocals.

Must be my birthday

Norm


----------



## Mac McCaskie (Jun 19, 2019)

Happy Birthday Norm!  Good luck with the eyesight, my late wife battled a similar problem due to diabetes and I know it's a struggle. I'll see if I can find Walter B Mueller's 'A Very Much Improved' Quorn T&C cutter.  BTW: how does one become a Haggis Breeder?

Thanks to everyone for the reply's.  I'm now looking at 1018(?) cold finished steel.

Retailer, I think of myself a recovering hoarder.  Your tile cutter suggestion made real my fear of "If I throw something out I will need it the next week."  Just last week I donated a wet tile cutter to re-store (a Habitat for Humanity store).  Maybe they still have it and I can buy it back for the motor?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 19, 2019)

Haggis?  You have to catch them first. They have two short legs to run around Scottish mountains and they can be caught- on the way back.
My sight problems?  Old age and 89 years of undetected crime!
And so to motors!!!!
Mine was running with a British 1/4 HP 1440rpm ex washing machine motor- with a pulley pushing up the revs.  One day, I saw an ad for a homemade t&C for £100 and it was local and I came home with a 2880 rpm motor  with a fabricated Stent fastened to it!
So my Quorn motor came from  one of these fractional motors geared down in two stages to lift and lower garage doors in homes--- and I simply dumped the gears.
Maybe you have something similar.

Regarding the 'A Very much Improved Quorn Tool and Cutter' series of 4 articles I had them from one American mag( and I have forgotten which) but for assistance, I Googled the words within in the asterisks  and up it came for you to do the same and  to print out.
So apart from my account on breeding, you have a fairly truthful account.

Forgive me, but there is a series of Model Engineer articles by an Australian/New Zealand writer- and I wrote the details  for others in the Quorn Owners 'thingamajig' 
Whether they followed up, remains a minor mystery.

Amongst my forays, I bid a ridiculous £100 for a Clarkson Mk1, won it, collected it and came home with the thing minus the too heavy stand and an electromagnetic chuck.
Another foray- just a slingshot from the Roman Wall and I came back to my haggis who were missing me with a Kennet tool and cutter grinder- and all the drawings. Heaven knows how little I paid  because I got a set of Myford imperial collets etc and a Pultra 10
in two halves but a lovely set of collets.

So I still have a set of Kennet drawings- and as they are copyright, will not be copied
Honestly, II have never been able fathom why the Quorn and the Kennet castings etc simply disappeared in the UK.

So I hope my rather long discourse eventually points you in the right direction.

Norm


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 19, 2019)

The Mueller articles are in Home Shop Machinist  1999-2000

I've been reading them  and an air spindle and a Wilson T&C is beneficial.

Cheers

N


----------



## retailer (Jun 20, 2019)

Check out this post:- https://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/threads/sharpening-end-mills-on-new-set-up.31251/

 forum member doc1955  is demonstrating his endmill sharpening setup with air spindle in use, looks to work really well.


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 21, 2019)

Mac McCaskie said:


> Happy Birthday Norm!  Good luck with the eyesight, my late wife battled a similar problem due to diabetes and I know it's a struggle. I'll see if I can find Walter B Mueller's 'A Very Much Improved' Quorn T&C cutter.  BTW: how does one become a Haggis Breeder?
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the reply's.  I'm now looking at 1018(?) cold finished steel.
> 
> Retailer, I think of myself a recovering hoarder.  Your tile cutter suggestion made real my fear of "If I throw something out I will need it the next week."  Just last week I donated a wet tile cutter to re-store (a Habitat for Humanity store).  Maybe they still have it and I can buy it back for the motor?





Mac
I have the files you are looking for, shoot me and email and I'll send it to you.
Nelson


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 22, 2019)

I've been in Quorn country for a very very long time and rather like the relatively simple approach of a Professor of Engineering and one who was 'in on the atom bomb' introduced very simple construction methods and at the end of the day produced such a complicated engine!
If one starts to examine Mueller, he initially introduces a lump of 12 x8? by 3/8 chunk of steel as a base whilst Chaddock suggests carrying the Quorn outside to avoid filling the workshop with damaging grit.

Me, I haven't the strength to cart a Mueller version into the fresh air.
Do I whimsically go on to say that apart from my vast age that I'm also a COPD sufferer?

Norm


----------



## G54AUST (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey Guys.

          Thought I might chime in on this one.

          Empteen dozen year ago (metric) I started building a Quorn from the book by Prof Chaddock.   Commencing with the wheel head,  this was most satisfactorily finished and has been a boon for a multitude of tasks.   From cylindrical and surface grinding to trueing chuck jaws.   I made the spindle to an amended design I was given,   with angular contact (AC) bearings back to back in the front end and a preloaded bearing (O rings) on the "floating" end.   An upy/downy switch (forward and reverse) is mounted on the motor for direction of the spindle.

          After building the wheel head,  I decided to enlarge the project by about 25% so I could fit in larger reamers etc.   Despite also being a Patternmaker,  I commenced fabricating the necessary pieces from bar stock.   These were recently restarted and fabrication continues.

          I purchased Hard Chrome Bar of 30mm dia for both the bedways.    These are nominal 500mm long so it will be the "long bed" version.    This is the material you use for running LM series linear bearings on.   Hard as the hobs of Hell,   is usually cut to length with an abrasive cut off saw.    The chromed layer is about 65HRC and about 2mm thick.    HSS blades tend to bounce off this stuff.

          The vertical rear bar will be Dia 35mm Hard Chrome Bar with a clamp on height adjuster of some 30mm travel.   No need to thread the bar.

          I have purchased a 150 long ER25 collet chuck from '_the bay of Eness_'  for an enlarged wheel head.   Grinding wheels are to be permanently mounted on arbors with a Dia 16 by 30 long shaft.   These will be gripped by a 16mm ER25 collet.   In the design phase presently.

          A three phase 1/4 or 1/3 HP motor will be purchased and run through an invertor.     Three phase motors are easier to balance.

          Might try to upload some pix if anyone's interested.



Kind Regards,

Trevor,
Melbourne,   AU.


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 22, 2019)

Trevor
I would be very interested in any of your projects.
Happy machining.
Nelson


----------



## G54AUST (Jun 22, 2019)

Hey Nelson.

          I'll go and charge the camera.

          I am also contemplating using my "Quorn" wheel head design on a Cam/cylindrical grinder project for camshafts and cranks etc in the near future.     Scaled down petrol (gasoline) engines etc.   Been a few good threads on Cam Grinders over the last 10ish years which I've read with interest.

          Spent about 30 years doing Special Purpose Machines for the automotive and construction industries so should be able to knock over a grinder fairly readily.     Automotive industry here is now dead and gone.   One of my car is the last of the all Australian built vehicles produced here.   Absolute crying shame.   Visions of Detroit ???


Kind Regards,

Trevor,
Melbourne,   AU.


----------



## Mark Duquette (Jun 23, 2019)

Trevor,

Just thought you would be interested in what I am making for cam and crank grinding.  This is CNC with a CNC controlled dresser.

Mark 

PS yes I am also working on a Quorn


----------



## G54AUST (Jun 23, 2019)

@ Mark Dequette.

OOOooo.   Yes.   Tell us more Mark.

Could be a good plan to open a new thread for cam/crank grinder.   We should liase more on this …..


Kind Regards,

Trevor,
Melbourne,  AU.


----------



## swarfdoctor (Jun 24, 2019)

goldstar31 said:


> Haggis?  You have to catch them first. They have two short legs to run around Scottish mountains and they can be caught- on the way back.
> My sight problems?  Old age and 89 years of undetected crime!
> And so to motors!!!!
> Mine was running with a British 1/4 HP 1440rpm ex washing machine motor- with a pulley pushing up the revs.  One day, I saw an ad for a homemade t&C for £100 and it was local and I came home with a 2880 rpm motor  with a fabricated Stent fastened to it!
> ...


----------



## swarfdoctor (Jun 24, 2019)

Hi Norm and all on the quorn issue.
    I spent most of my career working in medicine but RC model aircraft was always a hobby. I had an old Myford ML7 and used it to make lots of bits and pieces for my models but a RC friend who is a proper engineer encouraged me to try to build my own engines. He has made Whittles V8 and it sounds superb. I have a quorn and living in Derbyshire UK was able to go to Eckington to get castings from Ivan Law who ran MES and later his son supplied castings but now I'm led to believe Hemingway Kits can supply them, with a set of castings and Prof.Chaddocks book making a quorn is doable. Not sure if they supply Kennet castings/drawings. The quorn is very useful for grinding lathe tools,milling cutters and I have made an attachment to allow me to use the work head on the lathe for centre grinding.
 Hope this is useful    Joe(swarfdoctor)


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks Dr Joe!
As far as I am aware Hemingwaykits doesn't supply either the Quorn or Kennet drawings or castings. I have the drawings of the Kennet and the made up Kennet as well as an early MK1 Quorn. It maybe that Mr Burswell has the Ivan Law stuff but he is pushing the fabricated Worden which arguably is cheaper and easier to make- and ? Sell.

Shame really. Digressing, I have a MES Rotary table but it has a broken  gear which could do with replacing.

Actually, for a very basic and easily set up tool and cutter grinder, the MES Kennet is a delight to have. I suspect from the photos that Dr Bill Bennett BDS( Dunelm) had, Geo Thomas had a Kennet but with a grinder rather than the 1" simplified  cartridge spindle.
It's in Workshop Techniques book. 

So who has what remains a mystery.

Coming into the 21st century, I'm still trying to make sense of the RDG Deckel clone. 
 Perhaps, it would be interesting to get an account of actual Quorn usage as I seemed to have encountered so many people  who seem to treat Quorns as Graven Images rather than what they were designed for.

Thanks for your refreshing  input. 

Norm


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 25, 2019)

Norm 
I guess the answer to your question of why could be a very easy one. The cost of fuel to melt that cast iron and the stupid laws making it no longer profitable. It is sad but a man or woman with a CNC could take a block of metal and widdle out a quality part and I am sure the cost to the owner of a company would be less that casting.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 26, 2019)

Inadvertently, I have run into 'copyright' issues in an effort to help other readers here.
It would be better for me to humbly apologise and avoid further contributions.
Norman


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 27, 2019)

It is so sad about this "copyright subject". It was just years ago almost all of this info was shared. Someone found that they could profit from it and now it is what we all put up with. The info is out there so let you search engines do their job. You can find most of what you look for.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nelson
               My sentiments entirely. I suspect that some bits which I wrote years ago, are someone else's copy right now.

Most of these old brigade wrote mainly for the  less experienced( like me) to benefit.

I've an old mate- though a bit younger,  who actually paid for the printing of his deliberations. Indeed, he is accepted as a World authority on certain topics.
When he sent me his two books- free of course, he commented then about the 'same damned fool questions receiving the same damned fool answers' 
He found me- with eye problems years back and I got a brilliant loup to try and help.

Like me, he made his money from other pursuits and 'model engineering' was one of his gifts to mankind . He has cancer now, doesn't say much about except to friends and writes freely= in another web site which I am not allowed to mention.

I wonder what sort of miserable 
web site would the model engineers would have if we wanted filthy lucre/ 

So let's pat each other on the back, those who give so freely of their time and experience!

Big Cheers

Norm


----------



## retailer (Jun 27, 2019)

Forums such as this are a great place to share ideas and procedures, the subject of copyright is a tricky one and I feel that just about everyone would download copyright work given the opportunity - I'm no exception. I did contemplate buying Malcolm Stride's book on model engines after I drew a blank searching for a downloadable copy, however I'm glad I didn't and for me it would have been a waste on money - I located a copy at my local library and found it does not really give any great info that is not available in forums such as this, you just need to take the time search.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 27, 2019)

Gentlemen - what you are advocating for here is not "openly sharing ideas" but is actually stealing the works of others. Would you walk in to a shop, slip a copy of the book under your coat and walk out without paying? What about purchasing a copy of one of Brain Rupnows' plan sets then uploading them for free so everyone can share them? Both these things are equally as bad as what you are advocating for.

Norman - you recommend people read 'this' book and 'that' book _ad nauseam_ so you clearly see the value in having such publications, yet if the market for such materials is removed by people illegally copying and sharing such materials then no future works will be produced. You have previously confessed to having worked for a living and have claimed to now be a millionaire, yet you ask "_I wonder what sort of miserable web site would the model engineers would have if we wanted filthy lucre/_ ". Why did you deserve to be rewarded for your efforts but the authors of the books you hold in such high stead deserve nothing for theirs?

Legally, what you are advocating for is wrong (and the copyright holders can enforce this legality). Further than that though, what you are advocating for is morally wrong and hurts our hobby. Finally, what you are advocating for is against the rules of this forum, for both of these reasons. Breaches of this policy on this forum will not be tolerated.


----------



## Wizard69 (Jun 28, 2019)

The copyright system is easy to understand so I’m not sure why people have so much trouble doing the right thing. It is up to the author to decide if he wants to profit from his efforts.  If so a book gets printed or the work gets distributed in another manner as a copyrighted work.

  If the author intends for the work to be freely distributed he can put it in the public domain or use a license that allows for sharing. Again it is up to the person putting in all the effort, work really, to decide if he wants to share the work freely.   By the way guys there is real work in writing especially technical related instructions.  Believe me here I’ve had to do this at work.   It may look easy but you can’t assume anything.  Combine that with engineer/design effort required to actually have material for a book and you will realize that there might be years of work in a book published to support this interest.


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 28, 2019)

I jumped in on something that is a touchy one with a lot of people. When the Professor first started this machine. He was not looking to make a killing but it cost money to do all he did and for the money it is worth it. If a person buys it as a set it comes with documentation that gives dimensions and all the info needed to build the machine right. The green cover book will not do it by itself. If someone wants to build they could go with the Bonelle Grinder which is made from bar stock.
Nelson


----------



## retailer (Jun 28, 2019)

My casting set (purchased some 30yrs ago, but only recently built) came with a many pages of A3 sized drawings but I went ahead and purchased a copy of the book as well, I may be wrong here but as I recall it I was only just into the build before I stopped using the drawings and relied only on the book, if I get time I'll go through the drawing set and book to see if all of the drawings are in the book. As the casting set came with drawings then if you are the owner of a secondhand set are you entitled to have a set of drawings even if you have to resort to downloading to get them ?

 Most/all of us know and agree that it is against forum rules to post copyright material on the forum, I believe the downloading and sharing of copyright material will never stop, it's not done openly on the forum but goes on in the back ground, it is one of those things that many people view in the same way as speeding to make an appointment, texting your partner while driving or pilfering stationary items from work, while all of these are illegal most only see it as just wrong and then make excuses and go ahead anyway.


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 29, 2019)

As far as I know (but I'm not a lawyer), simply having a secondhand (or even firsthand) casting set does not entitle you to breach copyright of the plans. There has been many cases of people purchasing secondhand casting sets for all sorts of things and having to buy plan sets. Similarly, people have lost plans for casting sets they've had for years and had to repurchase a set. 
I don't know the legality (again, I'm not a lawyer) but if someone were to have a casting set, with full plans, yet somehow managed to damage a small part of those plans such that the section was unreadable, it may be allowable for another person to provide a copy of that section. This seems reasonable, being that both people do have the right to use the plans under the copyright, but for all I know it might still be legally wrong (although I'd say it's at least morally correct in this case).


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 29, 2019)

I confess to being in a quandary.
Way back in 1974, I bought  the relevant copies which Model engineer published in 1974 for the Quorn. With these , I bought the castings dropped from Professor Chaddock's original patterns from Ivan Law  as the official supplier trading as Model Engineering Services- and made them up and have them today.
In the meantime, the official drawings are copied and embodied in his book. From these, others have bought castings etc from MES. MES no longer functions! The only sources of supplies are the USA and Australia( I think) So British workers are stuck!
So there are two copyrights- or three but in my case, the original publishers of Model Engineer went into liquidation and then they were bought out. Somewhere in this confusion, so are my bits and bobs which I've mentioned- and not paid for. Not matter, really

So where am I in all this? Do I hit my Quorn with a hammer or what?
I'm almost 90 years of age, partially blind now, I certainly do not want to go through the throes of trying to sell it and my two children with my Enduring Powers of Attorney have instructions not to be bothered with the extra burden of an outdated(?) toy and to scrap it! There's a rather tricky set of rules on inheritance-  or my living or dying- and an ancient  Quorn - well, really? Going back to my Cost Accountancy days,  it should have been written off years ago
Not quite as straight forward as originally thought in those halcyon days of 1974.

Perhaps someone could comment

Norman


----------



## Charles Lamont (Jun 29, 2019)

An aspect of this I don't understand. The drawings and construction series were published originally in Model Engineer. So the drawings and the articles are copyright. If I have bought a copy of the magazine or book I am free to give it away or sell it. I may make copies for purposes like review or private study (or am I confusing patent and copyright law). I don't see that that precludes anyone who wants to from using the information to make a set of patterns, or from selling castings made from those patterns (without drawings). It is therefore the bit about 'official' supplier that I don't get.
Indeed as far as I know, if I were daft enough, I could make and sell complete Quorns as a business without owing any royalties.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 29, 2019)

My ancient recollections of Model Engineer was that articles and working drawings were published, paid for and it accepted adverts from people who made patterns and sold castings.
It was a yesterday of people who did things for the hell of it, to help others with no thoughts of legal implications or whatever.
We all made our coins elsewhere and simply enjoyed scribbling about it. 
Professor Chaddock had a homemade mill drill out of Ned Westbury's design which was improved by Ivan Law of Model Engineering Services and who part machined the second amateurs mill drill. Chaddock couldn't gt small enough end mills to make his V-12 'Merlon???' and made a Quorn to do it-- and wrote about it. 
Let's face it, Chaddock was the Principal of a leading Engineering College and was involved in the Manhattan Project( Oh yes).  If you read his account in Model Engineer he was far more concerned with telephone calls and his toilet overflowing that making money from a very small clientele of would be constructors  who - well I seem to recall a £100 to start a Quorn.

I made a Westbury mill drill from awful castings dropped and machined at evening classes. They were published in Model Engineer as Westbury was the-- Editor.

I hope that this is rather better than third hand  or worse history. For good or ill, I was there- and still have fairly clear recollections.


----------



## retailer (Jun 29, 2019)

I went through every sheet of plans and also the book (mine has a brown cover) and can confirm that (with my drawing set at least) all of the drawings in the set are in the book so it should easily be possible to machine a set of castings using only the book, and more than probably a person could build a fabricated (no castings) Quorn from the drawings in the book - the only advantage one may get from the drawing set is that being A3 sized they are quite a bit bigger than the drawings in the book, - the book does a have a distinct advantage in that Chaddock describes the various machining processes, assembling and setting it up, grinding wheel choices etc. and then the use of the machine plus a description of extras that can be made, it would suit any builder from a newbie that needs someone to hold their hand to the experienced hobbyist. My plan set only has dimensioned drawings and no text on the assembly, setting up, grinding wheel types etc.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 29, 2019)

The Late Ron Chernich( The model engine man) wrote up a superb account as 'A Rank Beginner builds the Quorn' in Model Engine News.

In my opinion, it gives a fresh view about some of the construction and also a list of the materials which are needed in addition to the castings etc.

Repeating myself, I've seen two fabricated 'Quorns' one of which was extended and  it had a lift mechanism to lift the wheel head. The Column was also graduated.

Again, more repetition, I have a fabricated Stent- which I didn't make and despite the fact that the slides are steel on steel works admirably and doesn't suffer unduly from grit.

Again, I have a Kennet( also from ex Model Engineering Services) and when a member of another website got a part set of castings guided him through the finalising ot it.

Writing about welding, the Brooks which appears in issues 16 and 17 of Model Engineers Workshop and recommended by GadgetBuilder.com only needs one weld.

Of course, I have a Mark1 Clarkson and this U2/3 Deckel clone 'thing' which came with no 
manual.

I scrapped the Worden because I was driven to distraction with the grit problem.

"nuff for the moment?


----------



## Cogsy (Jun 30, 2019)

Charles - I'm not sure what the licenses provided by the purchase of the magazine entitle the purchaser to, that's something for a lawyer. I do know that many plan sets, even though you've purchased a legitimate copy, only grant you a license to make one item from those plans. Something similar may be in place in some magazines.

Norman - your "inadvertent" problem with copyright was your attempt to promote/share digital copies of a highly sought-after book that was originally published a mere 21 years ago and is still being sold in brand-new physical form both online and off. This material was NOT related specifically to the Quorn. This is not some esoteric piece of important wisdom in danger of being lost to the ages but a valuable commercial product that is protected by copyright and is not to be shared. Whether you care about "legal implications or whatever" is irrelevant - if you share copyrighted material on the forum consequences will follow.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jun 30, 2019)

Cogsy

Sadly, my efforts were an attempt to help another reader. I felt sorry for him, rather like the image of the despised Samaritan- in some circles.

Actually, the reader has bought a book to assist his progress in gear cutting. 

Be assured that my efforts to help where possible copyright issues exist will not happen again.

So Thank you for guidance.


----------

